# How many/diet



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

I have kept mice for a long time but got kind of rusty on my specifics. My last buck died last november. I said I wouldn't get more.

Well...this weekend I did. 3 gals and a new buck. Buck is a dove satin, named Captain Morgan, and the girls are Bacardi (RY splash or brindle, not sure yet), Svedka (black), and Double Vision (Satin PEW).

I have the gals in a 20 gal. Want to know how many can go in comfortably. I have the mouse fever back and stronger than ever. They're bootleg mice too. Not supposed to have them so they live with my dad and I don't tell the people I live with that I have more. LOL

Also wanting some advice on diet. I was feeding a seed/other stuff mix that was ok for the older mice but these guys are young and need better stuff. I wrote some stuff down. Any brands in particular? I am in the US.

I've been feeding a mix of my parrot's food, oatmeal, and freeze dried meal worms for the past few days.


----------



## What'sausername (Mar 4, 2014)

Well I know that puppy and kitten kibble has a lot of protein and is fed when the does are pregnant so I'm assuming it will help them grow healthier if you mix a bit in the food as well, and if you want to keep them active but Popsicle stick and non toxic glue for a glue gun and make playgrounds for them. I do this with mine all the time and they love it.


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

is the 20g long or tall? for the U.S i use brown's tropical carnival Hamster gerbil mix and pick out the corn, peanuts and striped sunflower seeds. Do not get the mouse rat one as its full of crap


----------

